# Invacom LNB Repairs



## thebigeazy (May 12, 2006)

Does anyone know who repairs satellite equipment. I purchased an Invacom LNB, and I'm not sure if its working properly. 

Thanks


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Aren't those made in the UK?

What seems to be the problem? And, which model is it?


----------



## thebigeazy (May 12, 2006)

It is model INVACOM SNH-031, universal-single. It has "Made in China" on the label. The Invacom website hasn't responded to an email I sent last week.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would check it first, before call for a fix.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Be sure that you have things set up correctly in the receiver's menu....

That's a Universal LNBF, so you need to be sure that the 22 KHz tone is "on" when trying for most of the domestic satellites. They run 11.700 to 12.200 GHz, so the tone is needed, to set for the "high" band signals.
Also, the Universal LNBF's may use an odd Local Oscillator frequency....in this case, it's 10.600 GHz. Some receivers will automatically set themselves for that frequency when in "Universal" mode, many won't...you'll have to set that manually, from a list, or one-button-at-a-time entry.


----------

